
You Can't Regulate The Internet - tenpoundhammer
http://www.impressmyself.com/post/37720619744/you-cant-regulate-the-internet
======
macavity23
Silly article. I agree that regulation of the Internet is futile, but this
article gives no evidence. How about some basic discussion of:

* Packet-switched network principles

* Transport-layer encryption (e.g. SSL)

* Onion routing

* Peer-to-peer software, particularly with the advent of IPv6

Blindly asserting that the Internet 'is an organism that thrives on freedom
and will always grow toward it' is just preaching to the converted.

~~~
tenpoundhammer
That's why I wrote it, it was a preaching article. You're right though it
would be great if someone wrote that article, with all the facts.

~~~
lost_name
I'm sorry, but you didn't really write anything. You only wrote that you don't
think the internet can be regulated then backed it up by saying other people
will take care of it.

~~~
tenpoundhammer
I wasn't trying to to back it up, it was the marshmallow fluff in your moon
pie. It's just there to make you feel good.

